# Honda eu 3000i



## Campbell0055 (Dec 22, 2019)

My Honda eu 3000i generator started putting out 220volts instead of 110. Has anyone else experienced this. It has ruined my washing machine and a few other appliances before I realized what was happening. This generator doesn’t have a 220volt option that I’m aware of.


----------



## Melson (Dec 8, 2019)

Apparently, the Honda eu3000i doesn't have over voltage protection? Geez. I never thought about that and am very surprised.
That model Honda has a single alternator output winding. The output voltage is regulated by the inverter controller using a feedback circuit. I think you're going to need a service manual, along with a CD - Circuit Description- to troubleshoot this unusual problem. Or, at least, someone with knowledge about how the Honda inverter circuit works (you might be able to find this by Google searching). 
One thing: Is your voltmeter (DVM) a "True RMS" type? If not, then a/c harmonics can erroneously skew the voltage reading and send you off scratching your head. 
Hopefully, somebody else will have more insight. Wishing you good luck!


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

Has the governor got stuck or rusted that adjusts the speed of the engine?

I would hate this to happen to me, Im guessing I should check mine every so often to make sure its not stuck, as mine is stored outside with a cover on. But the last time I used it during a powercut, it started pouring with rain, that will teach me to keep the cover on. But I will need to leave the rear and exhaust side uncovered so it doesnt set on fire.


----------



## Osviur (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi, 

It may be the inverter's output capacitor badly damaged. I found this page;

http://www.sfraser.us/Generator/index.html

Read it carefully and try first installing the 8 uF 900 VAC in the sinc connectors and try. If it works, follow the complete instructions, but I think that it is enough with just the output capacitor, that smooths the rectangular pulse width modulated pulses and convert a digital signal in an analog sine wave signal.

Regards


----------



## motormonkey (Jul 10, 2016)

FWIW, since it's an inverter, sounds like there's a voltage regulator board of some sort that could be malfunctioning.


More important: Anything you do to will be a shot in the dark without proper service information. Don't wast money on parts that may or may not fix it. Get a service manual.


----------



## HarryN (Jun 2, 2018)

Osviur said:


> Hi,
> 
> It may be the inverter's output capacitor badly damaged. I found this page;
> 
> ...


If you have a volt meter to trace your way through the circuit like he appeared to do, it might work.

Capacitors are a weak link in many electronics. They don't have to be, but mfgs tend to be cheap and run them at too close to the max rating. The life span of caps is highly dependent on how close they are run to the edge, and heat.

Worse yet, it turns out that there was a lot of pro level counterfeiting in capacitors. It is amazing to think about, but literally they would buy a cap and mount it inside of the case of a higher rated one. Many TVs fell victim to this.

Keep in mind that a really good quality inverter (just the inverter) that is designed to run at the output levels that the honda 3000 claims cost almost $2K retail. These are items that are made in substantial commercial quantities. There are discounts for higher volumes, but they are 10 - 15%, not 50 %.

Honda is providing an engine, essentially an alternator, and inverter capability for roughly this equivalent price, so they had to cut some corners somewhere.


----------

